# Cisco CableCARD OS Version (Firmware)



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

*Update on Cisco CableCARD OS Version (Firmware) for Roamio 6 Tuner Support*


TiVoMargret said:


> We've been looking at the logs of TiVo Roamio boxes with Cisco CableCARDs, and we have a better understanding of which CableCARDs work correctly with 6 tuners.
> 
> Here's what we've learned:
> 
> ...


Just curious to see what other providers are currently using for their Cisco CableCARD OS Version (Firmware). Does anyone know any advantages to upgrading the firmware, other than the fixes listed in the Software Release Notes? Not that newer is always better though.

*Update: 07/30/14*
Cox Arizona updated the Cisco CC Firmware this morning.

The new build is OS Version PKEY1.5.*3_F.p.1301*
Build Time: Apr 4 2014

Seems that Cox is way behind and running a very old OS Version and possibly downgrading the OS Version, as Cisco started shipping CCs with OS 1.5.2.3001 code in Oct 2012.

Cox Cisco CableCARD Firmware
H/W Model: 800, Ver: 0012
Bldr Ver: 124
*OS Ver: PKEY1.5.2_F.p.1601*
Build Time: Jun 19 2009

I see that Comcast is upgrading to the most recent version now:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9580036#post9580036

Comcast Cisco CableCARD Firmware
OS Version PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001

OS Ver PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101

Latest Firmware appears to be: PKEY1.5.*3_F.p.1301*


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I use an M-Card from TWC that I picked up about 8 mos. ago. It shows:
OS Ver: PKEY 1.5.2_F.p.3101
Build Time: June 22, 2011, 16:41:02

I don't think TWC ever updates cards in TiVo's. I replaced two S-Cards that had build dates of some time in 2006 !!

The card I have now has very disagreeable behavior during EAS alerts. I notice that EAS issues are mentioned in a number of the updates in the document you linked. Frankly I think my TWC region is so clueless about such things that it isn't even worth trying to raise such issues with them -- not to mention the Customer Service "firewall" that prevents you from ever reaching the person who might have a clue. (Of course if TiVo was of any importance to them, these issues wouldn't exist -- but dream on.)


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

CoxInPHX said:


> Just curious to see what other providers are currently using for their Cisco CableCARD OS Version (Firmware). Does anyone know any advantages to upgrading the firmware, other than the fixes listed in the Software Release Notes? Not that newer is always better though.
> 
> Seems that Cox is way behind and running a very old OS Version and possibly downgrading the OS Version, as Cisco started shipping CCs with OS 1.5.2.3001 code in Oct 2012.
> 
> ...


Where do I find it? I've hunted around and can't locate where to find the firmware version.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

UCLABB said:


> Where do I find it? I've hunted around and can't locate where to find the firmware version.


Account & Systems Info > CableCARD Decoder > CableCARD options (for installers) > CableCARD Menu > Cisco CableCARD Diag Screen


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

CoxInPHX said:


> Account & Systems Info > CableCARD Decoder > CableCARD options (for installers) > CableCARD Menu > Cisco CableCARD Diag Screen


Same version as yours- Charter, Riverside, CA.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Apparently Comcast in my area doesn't update as I have 3 different versions.

S3 OLED 1
Scientific Atlanta (Cisco) CableCARD 1 Firmware
OS Version: 01.01.10P3.1
Build Time: Jun 3 2007, 16:58:34

Scientific Atlanta (Cisco) CableCARD 2 Firmware
OS Version: PKEY1.5.2_F.p.0702
Build Time: Sep 29 2008, 18:23:15

S3 OLED 2
Scientific Atlanta (Cisco) CableCARD 1 and 2 Firmware
OS Version: PKEY1.5.2_F.p.1401
Build Time: Apr 20 2009, 15:22:30

All are the same hardware model and version.

H/W Model: 0800 Ver: 0012


----------



## rv65 (Aug 30, 2008)

dlfl said:


> I use an M-Card from TWC that I picked up about 8 mos. ago. It shows:
> OS Ver: PKEY 1.5.2_F.p.3101
> Build Time: June 22, 2011, 16:41:02
> 
> ...


TWC does update M-Cards on retail and leased STB's that have them.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Cox AZ is updating the firmware as I type this.

New firmware version is:
*OS Ver: PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601*
Build Time: Jun 19 2012


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

According to Comcast, we should be getting a CableCARD firmware update in April.

Scott


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> Cox AZ is updating the firmware as I type this.
> 
> New firmware version is:
> *OS Ver: PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601*
> Build Time: Jun 19 2012


What is it updating or should I be asking what new in it?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Johncv said:


> What is it updating or should I be asking what new in it?


Moving from 1.5.2_F.p.1601 to 1.5.3_F.p.0601 includes many fixes and updates. You need to study both documents to see all the changes.

Here is the Release Bulletin for 1.5.3.0601
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/vid...sories/Release_Bulletin_M-CARD_1.5.3.0601.pdf

and here is the Release Bulletin for 1.5.2.3001
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/vid...ies/Release_Bulletin_M-CARD_OS_1.5.2.3001.pdf


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> Moving from 1.5.2_F.p.1601 to 1.5.3_F.p.0601 includes many fixes and updates. You need to study both documents to see all the changes.
> 
> Here is the Release Bulletin for 1.5.3.0601
> http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/vid...sories/Release_Bulletin_M-CARD_1.5.3.0601.pdf
> ...


Unfortunately I don't see the two changes that might help those of us on TWC Southwest Ohio, i.e.:

1. Forces provider to update cards in TiVo boxes.

2. Compensates for provider being clueless about how to signal an EAS without just locking up the TiVo, while not even displaying the alert message.

Updates are of little value if the cable provider doesn't have the technical knowledge (or the motivation) to support CableCARD properly.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like I got the updated firmware after midnight on Thursday morning. I'm on Cox in Phoenix.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

One of the firmware fixes listed for OS vers. 1.5.2.2801 is
"Video Quality - Fixed Macroblocking during normal play with encrypted channels"
This macroblocking can be presented many ways:
(1) localized to one area,
(2) A line across the screen, or

It has only been a few days but, My Elite which would almost always have several brief periods of Macroblocking in recordings especially on specific channels and the H.264 channels above 900MHz, has not experienced a single one since the firmware update.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Looks looks like TWC in San Antonio just updated their cable cards to 1.5.3_F.p.0601. All mine just updated.


----------



## Mike-Wolf (Feb 25, 2013)

Comcast currently is rolling out new cablecard firmware across their system to version 1.5.2.3001 which addresses a spontaneous black screen and "channel not authorized" message on all multistream cablecard equipped devices from their Cisco RNG series set top boxes running a Cisco stickered PKM803 cablecard, to their Cisco branded PKM801 and Scientific Atlanta stickered PKM800 cablecards in TiVo's, Moxi's, and home theater PC's. 
Build date April 12, 2011
Builder Version 124
OS Version PKEY 1.5.2_F.p.3001

Been a month since I received this update and have not experienced any issues, and in fact found an improvement in video quality although that's subjective.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Mike-Wolf said:


> Been a month since I received this update and have not experienced any issues, and in fact found an improvement in video quality although that's subjective.


While I agree it is all subjective, I too have noticed an improvement in Video Quality. I no longer experience the macroblocking that I used to have to endure.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> According to Comcast, we should be getting a CableCARD firmware update in April.
> 
> Scott


Looks like we were updated on April 25th based on the last boot time of the CableCards in one of my 2 TiVo's

OS Version: PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001
Build Time: Apr 12 2011, 18:49:42

Only noticed as I rebooted the other TiVo and the CableCard with the oldest firmware apparently needed a reboot to update (the one that was from 2007 with a totally different version number - 01.01.10P3.1) and I was presented with a CableCard 1 firmware is updating screen.

Scott


----------



## CAAvidTivoUser (May 9, 2013)

So should one reboot to force the update? Heavens I never reboot the Tivo!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

CAAvidTivoUser said:


> So should one reboot to force the update? Heavens I never reboot the Tivo!


No, normally I don't think a reboot is normally needed and I don't think it will "force" it. We don't typically reboot them either but I was missing some digital channels on one of the CableCards which in hindsight may have been related to it not having upgraded (or upgraded successfully) without the reboot. That also happened to be the one CableCard that had the oldest firmware of all 4 of mine (2007) and not even in the 1.5x range (1.01 with no PKEY).

Scott


----------



## Ennui (Sep 2, 2008)

I have two TiVo HD's and one Premiere on three different TV's. All have the same Cable Card PKEY 1.5.3_F.p.0601 June 19, 2012. The Premiere works on all channels without issue. The HD's often need "coaxing" to get them to display the channel. Like 318 Bloomberg is usually not available without selecting 319 (weather) first (non SDV) and then going back to 318. Also we cannot get 1362 on the HD's even though the channels on either side are available. Cox North San Diego.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Ennui said:


> I have two TiVo HD's and one Premiere on three different TV's. All have the same Cable Card PKEY 1.5.3_F.p.0601 June 19, 2012. The Premiere works on all channels without issue. The HD's often need "coaxing" to get them to display the channel. Like 318 Bloomberg is usually not available without selecting 319 (weather) first (non SDV) and then going back to 318. Also we cannot get 1362 on the HD's even though the channels on either side are available. Cox North San Diego.


You will not receive any HD channel on the TiVoHD, Cox change the video format from H.262/MPEG-2 to H.264/MPEG-4 and TiVo no longer support the TiVoHD, so will not upgrade the software to support MPEG-4. I live in Cox South and all my HD channels went away.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Johncv said:


> You will not receive any HD channel on the TiVoHD, Cox change the video format from H.262/MPEG-2 to H.264/MPEG-4 and TiVo no longer support the TiVoHD, so will not upgrade the software to support MPEG-4. I live in Cox South and all my HD channels went away.


I call BS here:
The only H.264/MPEG-4 HD channels are the Advanced TV Plus Pak channels, All other HD channels are still MPEG-2.
http://ww2.cox.com/residential/sandiego/tv/channel-lineup.cox#15


----------



## Ennui (Sep 2, 2008)

Johncv said:


> You will not receive any HD channel on the TiVoHD, Cox change the video format from H.262/MPEG-2 to H.264/MPEG-4 and TiVo no longer support the TiVoHD, so will not upgrade the software to support MPEG-4. I live in Cox South and all my HD channels went away.


I have many HD channels on my HD's. Just not 1363. When I was using it in place of the Premiere, before I got the Premiere, it had all channels.

I see Channel 1363 is in the Advanced list...

Thanks for the info CoxInPHX.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> I call BS here:
> The only H.264/MPEG-4 HD channels are the Advanced TV Plus Pak channels, All other HD channels are still MPEG-2.
> http://ww2.cox.com/residential/sandiego/tv/channel-lineup.cox#15


Call it BS, but YOU live in Phoenix, AZ, I live San Diego, CA in the area I live the TiVoHD will no longer receive any HD except for a few sport and OTA channels. Now I am using a Premiere with the same cable card and now all channels are coming in including the Plus Pak. Sooner or later you will lose HD channels one by one and it sound like Cox is starting to it in other areas.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Ennui said:


> I have many HD channels on my HD's. Just not 1363. When I was using it in place of the Premiere, before I got the Premiere, it had all channels.
> 
> I see Channel 1363 is in the Advanced list...
> 
> Thanks for the info CoxInPHX.


1363 is the SyFy channel and that was the first channel I lost. After that I lost one channel after another.


----------



## Ennui (Sep 2, 2008)

Johncv said:


> 1363 is the SyFy channel and that was the first channel I lost. After that I lost one channel after another.


For us in North county, 1363 is DIY HD.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

Both my Cable Card's in my TiVo Series 3 on Time Warner Cable in Columbus, Ohio are:

H/W Model: 0802,Ver:0012
OS VER: PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601
Build Time: Jun 19 2012, 13:34:00

They were both updated to that version last month on April 18th (I was watching my TiVo when they updated).


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Does anyone have a SA/Cisco CC OS Version more recent than:

*OS Ver: PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601
Build Time: Jun 19 2012 *


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

So is there a way to force an update? I am on Cablevision and have what looks like a new cisco pkm803 card with a 8/20/2012 date on the sticker. However the firmware shows as: pkey1.5.2_f.p.1401 and a build date of april 20 2009. Phone support at Cablevision said he didn't know what the current version should be and couldn't push an update.


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

I think it is under complete control by your cable company. You might want to try TiVo support to see if they can help.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

AdamNJ said:


> So is there a way to force an update? I am on Cablevision and have what looks like a new cisco pkm803 card with a 8/20/2012 date on the sticker. However the firmware shows as: pkey1.5.2_f.p.1401 and a build date of april 20 2009. Phone support at Cablevision said he didn't know what the current version should be and couldn't push an update.


No you cannot force an update to the CC Firmware, it must be pushed out by the Cable Co.

Wilt Hildenbrand
Sr. Advisor at Cablevision Systems Corp

Posted the following in this thread:
http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/cablevision_digital/message/76757


> Tue Aug 27, 2013 1:38 pm
> We're working with TiVo to resolve this.
> Yup. Should be soon.
> We're in the process of testing and qualifying the latest code.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Cox Arizona updated the Cisco CC Firmware this morning.

The new build is OS Version PKEY1.5.*3_F.p.1301* - Build Apr 4 2014


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

CoxInPHX said:


> Cox Arizona updated the Cisco CC Firmware this morning.
> 
> The new build is OS Version PKEY1.5.*3_F.p.1301* - Build Apr 4 2014


My Charter still has this: 1.5.3.0601. Seems trouble free.

When the roll out a new firmware is it for their own DVRs as well as for TiVos, etc?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

My TWC, Southwest Ohio, still has 1.5.3_F.p.1101
My Tivo has never been "trouble free" but I suspect the CC is not the problem.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm now on my third instance of losing ALL channels (no picture or sound), without ANY error message, and the only cure is rebooting all the Roamios (They all go down at the same time). Nothing exactly like this ever happened before the "PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1301" cablecard firmware update!

I tried multiple ways of trying to resolve it.

Disconnect & Reconnect:
USB to TA
Power to TA
Coax to TA
Coax to TiVo

HDUI reboot
Full TiVo reboot from menu - ONLY way to resolve it.

So, it has to be internal to the TiVo, or the cablecard within it (or some interaction between the two), right?

I don't find it to be coincidence that something this extreme starts after the firmware update, especially since this was the same state they were in after the update completed, until I rebooted them...

Others were right! Things could be worse, like missed recordings, without an error code, or self-resolving, or any certainty of what exactly is going wrong/going on, and why. My comments about the pre/post update 3 second skips ahead are trivial, in comparison to this.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I haven't seen any issues since I got updated to PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1301.

Will rebooting just the Tuning Adapter fix your issue?

I had a strange TA hiccup the other day, all 3 of my TAs went offline at the same time, around 4:45am. I was hoping that Cox was updating the TA firmware. They did not.

But when the TAs came back online, about 20 minutes later, I did not have any channels, and just a reboot of the TAs fixed the issue.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> I haven't seen any issues since I got updated to PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1301.
> 
> Will rebooting just the Tuning Adapter fix your issue?
> 
> ...


Power cycling the TAs is in my posted list of what I tried. So, no, it didn't help.

I left one Roamio & TA alone for 3 hours to see if the issue would auto-resolve. It did not. The TAs never missed a beat, blinked, or indicated any fault condition. I'm convinced this is a side-effect of the cablecard firmware, given how closely I pay attention to what's going on (and what's not), when things happen, especially after something like a firmware update.

Perhaps you misread my post. The only thing I wasn't able to do in time was to get into the TiVo logs before the data was gone. I was too busy analyzing every other detail, and trying all the things I listed...

FWIW, the condition resolves by rebooting the Roamios, and doing nothing else, but that. All three go down at the same time, when this new condition happens. Since it's happened 3x more since the update put them in an identical state, which was also resolved the same way, I've had opportunity to try all the different things I listed in my post, every which way. I don't think the TAs have anything to do with it, at all (which is usually not what I think, and usually would go straight to cycling the TA USB and/or power connections, before the cablecard update). Even before the update, my problems were usually momentary glitches, and not a "biggie" like this condition is.

Man I am in a bad mood... Sorry if I'm being harsh. I just keep looking at my post, and thinking "how isn't this clear?". I'm probably just grumpy, because every change Cox makes, tends to invoke 3 months worth of weirdness with things like this happening (but never exactly this, that I can recall).


----------



## sjam613 (Jul 1, 2001)

I have 5 tuners working but the 6th one is not through Charter in CT. Of course the tech here today blamed Tivo.

My version is 1.5.2 2401 so I am assuming that is my tuning issue. Do I hope at some point the force out a new firmware upgrade?

***Edit - I see that is the problem now. With them going all digital in a week, I may just authorize 5 tuners to work and hope the firmware is updated shortly.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Comcast is working on getting the 1.5.3.1201 update out to as many customers as possible starting this month.


----------



## Sixpack (Oct 2, 2003)

Over many months, I've gone through two TiVo Roamios, 6+ Cable Cards and dozens of technicians from Comcast & TiVo with the only constant result being that about 50% of the channels get a "Not authorized" or "V58" error because my Roamio can't consistently stay authorized with Comcast. 

Wish I would have found this thread months ago as it likely would have saved a ton of aggravation and its beyond me why the TiVo & Comcast technicians have been so incredibly ineffective at helping me solve this problem.

At least half of the calls I've made to either company have ended up in a dead end of TiVo blaming Comcast or Comcast blaming TiVo. I've been taken down so many wild goose chases searching for problems that don't exist only to have it revealed fairly recently that its likely the Cablecard Firmware that's the culprit (thus finding this thread).

Over 6 Cable Cards (Scientific Atlanta) from 2012 and before, running PKEY1.5.2_F.p.1401, the results have been consistently bad. Calling Comcast and asking for updates to Firmware have been next to useless - results have included them giving me TiVo's number (TiVo can't update the firmware) to saying they are sending an update and that it will take 30+ minutes to take effect...and then having absolutely nothing happen. 

Today, I picked up a card from the local Comcast Service Center that is dated November 2013, so hopefully this one will have a newer / updated firmware and yield a better result.


----------



## LoveGardenia (Apr 24, 2015)

I wanted to know if anyone else received the new firmware update:2.0? I think I received mine sometime last week or Friday night, I don't know for sure. I'm on TWC and I have Cisco CableCard.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

LoveGardenia said:


> I wanted to know if anyone else received the new firmware update:2.0? I think I received mine sometime last week or Friday night, I don't know for sure. I'm on TWC and I have Cisco CableCard.


What is the full OS Version: and build date?

TWC has been using the following for many months:
OS Ver: PKEY2.0.1_F.p.0801
Build time: Mar 31, 2014, 15:12:04


----------



## LoveGardenia (Apr 24, 2015)

same version and build date you posted. I wonder why I'm just now receiving this? Does this have something to do with the Roamio having 6 tuners?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I haven't been tracking Cisco CC OS versions in a long while, but last night I happened to catch the CableCard update in progress.

New OS Vers is:
OS Ver: PKEY2.0.1_*F.p.1101*
Build time: Apr 20, 2017,


----------

